# Cousin didn't even thank me for giving him his father's papers



## debodun (Dec 9, 2014)

In a desk in my house, I recently found some creative writing essays that my uncle wrote years ago. I though my cousin (this uncle's son) would like to have them, so I gave them to him when we had a family get-together at his house. He opened the package up and even read a few, then took the papers into his office and never thanked me or even spoke to me since then. I am always amazed and confused regarding people's behavior. Any thoughts on this situation?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2014)

It could be a couple of things, maybe when he read a few there were some overwhelming emotional memories/feelings that came back, where he no longer could or wanted to talk about them.  It's possible that he was just not showing the courtesy of a thank you, but in a situation like this, I doubt that was the case.  You did a good thing, and in my opinion, you shouldn't give it much more thought.  We often over-think things as humans, and it never serves us well.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 9, 2014)

Right when we "think", or even expect, someone should say "thank you", is when it may not happen.........and it can shock us.  When my wife says "thank you" to much too me, I will let her know that it isn't always necessary. It's a habit she has, and not a bad one, but always saying it can get a little annoying. She understands. I like it when a person is courteous, but sometimes it's just not necessary. 

She has taught me to say "thank you" or "thanks" much more than I did before I met her.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Right when we "think", or even expect, someone should say "thank you", is when it may not happen.........and it can shock us.  When my wife says "thank you" to much too me, I will let her know that it isn't always necessary. It's a habit she has, and not a bad one, but always saying it can get a little annoying. She understands. I like it when a person is courteous, but sometimes it's just not necessary.
> 
> She has taught me to say "thank you" or "thanks" much more than I did before I met her.



Thank you!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2014)

debodun said:


> In a desk in my house, I recently found some creative writing essays that my uncle wrote years ago. I though my cousin (this uncle's son) would like to have them, so I gave them to him when we had a family get-together at his house. He opened the package up and even read a few, then took the papers into his office and never thanked me or even spoke to me since then. I am always amazed and confused regarding people's behavior. Any thoughts on this situation?



N. Mandela said "The time is always ripe to do the right thing".  You did the right thing.  Thank you!


----------

